# LTS: Dämpfer mit Lockout??



## GT-Basti (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin (ein immer noch stolzer) Besitzer eines GT-LTS 1000 XC. Bin eigentlich auch total begeistert von dem Teil. Eines jedoch stört mich:

Ich kann den Dämpfer nicht sperren. 

Es ist natürlich der ursprüngliche noch drin. Ein Rock Shox Super Deluxe.

Gibt´s irgendwelche Dämpfer mit Lockout, die da reinpassen?

Gruß

GT-BASTI


----------



## LTS-Spinner (18. Februar 2005)

Ab und an werden FOX Luftdämpfer für Cannondale verkauft, die sollen auch passen. Hab schon öfter STS bei EBAY damit gesehen, also Augen auf halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## differ (18. Februar 2005)

Im Bike Workshop sind auch zwei Dämpfer der Marke On Sport zu finden, welche man auch für deine Trunion- Aufnahme ordern kann. Sind zwar nicht billig, aber wenn ich mir die andern Dämpferpreise so ansehe scheint das heutzutage ein normaler Preis zu sein.


----------



## Sensemann2k (19. Februar 2005)

*meinen Senf dazugeb*   

Ich suche verzweifelt einen Daempfer fuer mein GT LTS 4000 
mit Trunion-Aufnahme. Auch der RS Super Deluxe waere mir recht, 
Lockout muss nicht sein. Daher nun folgende Fragen:

@differ: Welchen Bike Workshop meinst du, den in England?
 (Das war das Einzige, was Google mir dazu sagen konnte)
Dort habe ich keine passenden Daempfer gefunden - wuerde mich 
ueber einen Link freuen, falls du welche finden solltest 

@LTS-Spinner: Welche Daempfer fuer Cannondales passen genau 
in meinen Rahmen? Leider finde ich bei einer Suche nach Trunion/Trunnion
bei Ebay nix, und alle Daempfer wegen den Bildern angucken macht mich kirre...

Ergaenzung: Nix war vielleicht etwas uebertrieben, hab zwei Auktionen mit 
Rock Shox Super Deluxe Daempfern gefunden, aber viel interessanter ist ja eh,
ob andere Daempfer irgendwie passen.

Dankeschoen schonmal im Vorraus fuer alle Antworten und weitere Tipps!


----------



## differ (19. Februar 2005)

Ich meinte den Katalog " Bike Workschop", welcher beim Zeitschriftenhandel deines Vertrauens erhältlich ist. Sind aber auch schon in älteren Ausgaben von 02 u. 03 zu finden. Vertrieben weden diese Dämpfer übrigens von 
Toxoholics (www.toxoholics.de). Dort wird jedoch nicht die Version für Trunion 
erwähnt, sondern nur im Bike WS.


----------



## Morfeus (20. Februar 2005)

Sensemann2k schrieb:
			
		

> @LTS-Spinner: Welche Daempfer fuer Cannondales passen genau
> in meinen Rahmen? Leider finde ich bei einer Suche nach Trunion/Trunnion
> bei Ebay nix, und alle Daempfer wegen den Bildern angucken macht mich kirre...



passen nur für LTS vor der Trunnionmount Ära, da ohne einen solchen...

Morfeus


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2005)

Der "größere" Stratos Helix hat ein Lockout, ist ein sehr guter Dämpfer. Hatte ich selbst in meinem STS DH.


----------



## flexluger (21. Juli 2005)

Was haltet ihr von dem Dämpfer fürs LTS?  
Ist aus dem neuen Canondale Jekyll 2005  sieht auf den ersten Blick aus wie gemacht fürs LTS oder?    165 mm wird er im jekyll verbaut aber dank dem trunion sollte da doch was gehen   

Sagt mal was dazu falls ihr erfahrung habt oder was ihr so denkt....

Detailbild hier: http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/tech/kitlist/FX.1.15.Fox shocks for Jekyll.Float R-Float RC.pdf

Gruß Felix


----------



## Kint (21. Juli 2005)

sieht auf jeden fall schon mal gut aus... Frage ist natürlich die Einbaubreite des Trunnion mounts und die Länge.... Habe momentan leider kein LTS mit TRunnion - sonst würde ich nachmessen gehn...


----------



## flexluger (21. Juli 2005)

Ja versuche gerade die breite des Dämpfers herauszubekommen...
Trunion hab ich da, sind 6 cm +/- 2mm


----------



## flexluger (24. Juli 2005)

Also das gewinde ist breiter... d.h. neues gewinde in den trunion schrauben hehe.  oder gleich nen neuen bauen    is ma nen projekt fürn winter.
die dämpfer bekommt man schon recht günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadenknacker (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe  das gleiche Bike und Dämpfer.  Bin damit voll zufrieden.
Trotz das ich mit 90 kg fast zu schwer für das Bike bin, läßt sich der Dämpfer vollständicg sperren.
Bei Ebay wurden die letzten 2 Wochen 4 oder 5  neue Dämpfer verkauft.
Der Preis liegt mit Versand zwischen 35 Euro und 70 Euro.
Bin auch schon am überlegen, ob ich einen auf Ersatz kaufe.


Gruß
Stefan


----------

